# When was the last time you've placed an Uber eats order?



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Everything is marked up 10% or more, delivery fees, service fees, driver benefits program, etc all add up to roughly $10 , and that's before tip. Basically adding $15+ fees on top of whatever you order.

Imagine if all you wanted was a Big Mac meal. Basically triples your cost.

And they're still claiming they can't make money doing this.

Amazing


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

And they take a 30% cut of the order. When I owned a service I figured the cost of the service was roughly 15%.

The problem for uber is incentives. They spend all the profit on sending people emails for free delivery, this that and the other. Then you sign up and its 3 or 4 separate charges to get it delivered.

In most markets it would be a flat delivery fee of say $3 or so, and the gratuity which would have to be a requirement. You can't claim drivers receive wages because they don't. You as also can't claim restaurant workers receive wages if they work for tip credit or minimum wage, so uber pretty much took advantage of everybody all the way around.

Its really a sad business model that only benefits the customer. But there are a few orders that are worth doing.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I've never used uber eats at all


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> The problem for uber is incentives. They spend all the profit on sending people emails for free delivery, this that and the other. Then you sign up and its 3 or 4 separate charges to get it delivered


That's pretty much what I ran into, got an offer for $15 off $20 order, so I added $21 worth of food (which would normally have only cost $15), $15 discounted, and after so many fees ended up having to pay about $20 to have some homeless looking bum deliver it cold so I said **** that and picked it up myself for less than $20.

So many people I see delivering food don't use an insulated hot bag and if they do it's the thin flimsy POS.

I suppose the nice thing about UE is that if you catch your guy delivering cold food because he didn't use an insulated bag, you can reneg on the tip


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Food doesn't get cold in just a few minutes. The last order that I kept, because I couldn't get in the building, after 2 hours was still hot when I finally decided to eat it.


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

Look. I want my fries piping hot and not soggy after getting steamed in the bag. Ok?

Is that too much to ask for after paying $15+ in delivery related fees for like a 3-4 mile delivery?

There's no guarantee the food will be picked up immediately after it becomes available either.

I can't believe people put up with this crap service and pay so much.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I feel like there's a lot of reasons people do.

It would cost more to take an uber to pick it up yourself.

They might be working at a home office.

They might be taking care of kids, have a household with disabilities, or have other health concerns.

A lot of people having parties order delivery.

A lot of people that party by themselves, order delivery.

Or they might just be on a date, and are, busy.

Do we really need a reason? Only the customer does.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

I used it the other day
They sent me a $15 off of $20
Restaurant was less than 2 miles away
Food was warm and tasty just like if I went and got it myself and brought it home
With fees and tip I saved about $5 off of what I would normally pay to go get it myself

But the OP is right
With no promos or discounts it likely costs about $35 with tip to have $20 worth of food delivered to you through UE

people need to treat food delivery services like what they are, a luxury


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Last time I ordered any food to be delivered through any service was March 1st 2020 just before the lockdown. I was getting serious about delivering every day and didn't seem right to give some of my earnings back to DD or GH or UE.

I don't even do pizza delivery because it's so expensive with their delivery charges, it's $4.99 here.


----------



## Go Uber or Go Home (Jul 13, 2016)

NewLyftDriver said:


> I can't believe people put up with this crap service and pay so much.


I can’t believe you don’t just pick up your own food lol. I never used Uber eats or doordash etc. I even pick up my pizzas


----------



## NewLyftDriver (Sep 10, 2021)

NewLyftDriver said:


> ...having to pay about $20 to have some homeless looking bum deliver it cold so I said **** that and *picked it up myself* for less than $20.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Except for pizza, in my market the portion size is reduced for delivery app orders and delivery app prices are 10-25% more.

Pickup and get 15% off........


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

*Never tried it, nor do I plan to. I can’t afford it. And I won’t stiff the delivery person, because I’m not an entitled a-hole who thinks they DESERVE their food delivered to them. Some of the deliveries I make - regulars, btw - make me SMH. You literally live in a trailer and had to barricade your entrance. Wtf are you ordering delivery from McD?!? Pay for your house, idiot!

Fortunately for us (as drivers), people’s priorities are warped in all sorts of ways. At the end of the day, I’m not their mother. *


----------

